# Sizing Implements?



## Gundog (Apr 17, 2013)

My new tractor will be here Friday and I have been watching CL for a few implements that I want. I did not want to buy these new because they were expensive and I don't plan to use some of them more than once a year. I want a tiller and this tractor has 25 PTO HP and RPM is 540. I see a Kubota tiller used on CL that is a 60" wide model my tractor is right at 60" wide but the dealer was recomending a 48" wide tiller that offset. Is 60" too much tiller for 25 PTO HP?

I am also looking for a rotary cutter like a brush hog to cut some small brush and berry vines as well as a little field mowing. The dealer has a Woods brand mower that was used once he was going to sell me for $1250 $250 off new but it is a 48" mower and I would think I would want one the same width as the tractor 60" what do you think?

Last implement that I plan to get is a box scraper he has one but at $975 is seems I can find a used one or I have seen many advertised new for closer to $500. I am guessing I want a box scrapper the same width as the tractor or slightly larger?

This is my first tractor so I have no experience with this stuff so it makes it hard to make informed decisions. The tractor is a Kubota B3300SU 4WD with loader and Backhoe. I have ran backhoes and a lot of construction equipment but no ag tractor stuff.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Basically, the tiller is too big. If it will physically fit your hitch (cat1?) and doesn't weigh to much, it will do it but you'll have to go really slow and if the ground is rock infested or tough, you might have troubles. Same with the brush hog. It will also run a 5 foot brush hog, but only in the grass and light brush. Your tractor will run a 5 foot box scraper no problem. Okay....PICTURES!


----------



## gardenstotill (May 13, 2013)

Been running a 5' JD commercial tiller for 14 years with my 26 pto hp Kubota L35(TLB). The only requirement to run a tiller is MFWD and a low speed gear around 1 mph, other wise the tiller will push your tractor ahead especially in the rocks. I also used the Howse 5' medium duty rotary cutter at 3/4-1 acre/hour depending on height/density/roughness of field-down to 2nd gear for the 10' high brush, 8' yorkrake and a posthole digger for a number of years until it thankfully bent after getting stuck in a hole. Still have the tractor, though have retired it to loader/backhoe work which it still does quite well with 4431 hours on the meter(bought new).


----------



## gardenstotill (May 13, 2013)

Before the L35, I spent 9 years with a JD 750, 18.5 pto and JD 54" commercial tiller, also MFWD.


----------



## freshtiva (Apr 27, 2010)

I picked up a 3 point quick hitch off CL's the other day for $80. It wouldn't fit anything at first but after a few adaptations I hope it will save me a lot of time and back aches. Most cat 1 equipment will have the same measurements, at least where it connects with the tractor.


----------

